# cONFRONTATION - request for GSP signature



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope you like it.

Samantha


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats tight, thanks :thumbsup:. Oh, but how do you put it into your signature, the signature options won't let me put it for some reason it says only URL address.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Pop http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/6610/gspsig7vj.jpg in


----------

